# SE Exam Results - how we'll get notified.



## McEngr (Apr 21, 2012)

Does anyone else have this message when logging on to your NCEES structural exam account? Does the comment on the right-hand side mean that I will get my results online?

Thanks.

New Picture (3).bmp


----------



## Chosen One (Apr 21, 2012)

For my PE and SE 1st attempt (both within the past two years), I think I got an email from NCEES stating the results were available through my account. All you need to do is log in and you will either have a "Reslts Notice" if you passed or a diagnostic with your scores if you failed. Being so impatient, I actually started checking daily once it got to about 6 or so weeks and saw my results before NCEES had the chance to send the email for my SE. I am unsure if every state does it this way.


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, you get an email notification that you've received results in your NCEES account. You do not want to see a pdf attachment in your account.


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 22, 2012)

Actually, I think yours means you will not be able to access your results online via NCEES. I read it as saying for Oregon, your board will be the one to give you your results, not NCEES. I know I will be able to access mine via NCEES online, since that's the way they did the FE last fall (yeah, I procrastinated and took that well into my career).

The difference: my wording in the right column says "Exam results/diagnostics not yet available".


----------



## McEngr (Apr 23, 2012)

dakota_79 said:


> Actually, I think yours means you will not be able to access your results online via NCEES. I read it as saying for Oregon, your board will be the one to give you your results, not NCEES. I know I will be able to access mine via NCEES online, since that's the way they did the FE last fall (yeah, I procrastinated and took that well into my career).
> 
> The difference: my wording in the right column says "Exam results/diagnostics not yet available".


Bummer. Thanks dakota. That's exactly what I was hoping to have answered. I wish I could still get a pass/fail even if the more detailed diagnostic were not available right away.


----------



## daedalus34r (Apr 23, 2012)

In Illinois, for PE we had to go through the 'Continental Testing Services' for the test result. our NCEES account info gives no information about test scores. I assume it will be the same way for the SE.


----------

